# Thoughts on a 7mm-08



## lovemyrems (Jan 16, 2005)

for deer hunting. How is the recoil? What about a 308? Never shot any rifle other than a 25-06 more than two times so any help will be nice. T


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

The 7mm-08 is just about the perfect deer caliber. Low recoil, nice range of bullet weights, just about perfect. It is based on the .308 case necked down to .284. It should have less felt recoil than the .25-06 which is based on the long action 30-06 case. The .308 will have more recoil than the 7mm-08.

Other calibers to consider for Michigan whitetail are the.270 winchester, .260 remington, .257 roberts, .250 savage and .243 winchester. I like these smaller calibers because they are easy on the shoulder, have plenty of power for whitetails and can also double as varmint guns. If you you don't handload then I would stick with a .270 or the 7mm-08.

______________________________
Munsterlndr
Curmudgeon in Training


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

My 7mm-08 is in an older 788, it is the best tackdriver that I have. I use some 150 grain reloads out of Wisconsin. Great for Prairie Dogs also with a light bullet. Get it you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

Munsterlndr said:


> The 7mm-08 is just about the perfect deer caliber. Low recoil, nice range of bullet weights, just about perfect. It is based on the .308 case necked down to .284. It should have less felt recoil than the .25-06 which is based on the long action 30-06 case. The .308 will have more recoil than the 7mm-08.
> 
> Other calibers to consider for Michigan whitetail are the.270 winchester, .260 remington, .257 roberts, .250 savage and .243 winchester. I like these smaller calibers because they are easy on the shoulder, have plenty of power for whitetails and can also double as varmint guns. If you you don't handload then I would stick with a .270 or the 7mm-08.
> 
> ...


 

One thing Munster did not mention is that the 7MM-08 it is an accurate round. I would add the only shortfall of the round is its relatively low popularity. It could be hard to get ammo in the future if popularity declines further. 

I use a .270 Win. for deer, great Caliber as well. Don't forget the .280 Remington. The 7MM Mag. is nice but the 7MM's a definite step up in power, recoil and muzzle blast. But then again, if your use to shooting a 25-06 then you can obviously handle muzzle blast.:lol:


----------



## lovemyrems (Jan 16, 2005)

Bwana said:


> The 7MM Mag. is nice but the 7MM's a definite step up in power, recoil and muzzle blast. But then again, if your use to shooting a 25-06 then you can obviously handle muzzle blast.:lol:


Would the 7mm mag. be to much for a young hunter? I have a brother and sister that might hunt with whatever I get so I dont want to get somthing that is just overkill, fun as it might be. Yes the 25-06 has muzzel blast probaly more with the cut bbl. it has. :yikes: Thanks for the replys. T


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

As the others have said,the 7mm-08 is probably the perfect deer cartridge! And it's still capable of taking bigger game with the right bullets. You cannot go wrong with this round. Package it in a Rem model 7 and top it with a quality scope in say 2-7x32mm and you have the ideal deer rifle!

I would say the 7mm Remington Mag is a bit much for youngsters or even beginners. The recoil of this round isn't really bad, but it is substantially more than the .25-06 and 7mm-08. This round is a great all around cartrdge, excellent for most of North American big game, but a bit heavy for typical Michigan deer hunting. Lots of folks in Michigan use it though, so it works just fine. Imho, I would rather carry a lightweight Model 7 in 7mm-08 than a long action, long barreled 9 pound magnum in the Michigan woods. For deer size game, the 7mm mag is only going to give you an advantage on shots over 400 yards...and those don't happen much in in this state, and most folks shouldn't be attempting such shots to begin with.


----------



## quackills (Jan 17, 2005)

I've been shooting the 7mm-08 since I was a teenager, low recoil and extremely accurate. As others have said a perfect fit in rem model 7. Also in the TC area ammo was harder to find around hunting season but Hamples had a bunch of it. Gander and MC sports just was out of it. Also it has taken a black bear down with one shot at 227 yds in Alaska.

I think you would be very pleased with this round. IMHO the 7MM Mag delivers a sharp punch for young ones.


----------



## lovemyrems (Jan 16, 2005)

Hamples? Whare is that? LMR


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

lovemyrems said:


> Hamples? Whare is that? LMR


Hampel's gun shop is located in Traverse City, on Randolph St., just off of Division St. next to the Dairy Lodge. 

I could have just told you that it's across the street from Sleder's Tavern but I see from your profile that your only 17 so you may not know where that is yet. 

________________________

Munsterlndr
Curmudgeon in Training


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I too have a older model Remington 788 and every deer I shot with it pretty much dropped in it's tracks.Ammo is much cheaper than your 30-06 etc. 14.00 bucks a box only and it is a very accurate round like the other fellow mentioned.I shoot 1 inch groups at 100 yards some just about go in the same holes.You CANNOT go wrong with this round I have not hunted deer with any other round since I purchased that rifle about 20 years ago other than when I am down here in the shotgun zone.7mm mag imho is WAY WAY too much for michigan deer.Buy the 7mm-08 you will not be dissappointed trust me.I WILL NEVER PART WITH MINE  

Ted S.


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

lovemyrems said:


> Would the 7mm mag. be to much for a young hunter? I have a brother and sister that might hunt with whatever I get so I dont want to get somthing that is just overkill, fun as it might be. Yes the 25-06 has muzzel blast probaly more with the cut bbl. it has. :yikes: Thanks for the replys. T


Would the 7mm mag. be to much for a young hunter....that depends. The first rifle I shot was a 30-06 which has maybe 10% less felt recoil than a 7MM Mag. So I do not think it would be too much for the right shooter. Only you know how sensative you are to recoil. I wasn't very sensative to recoil but I was a relatively big guy at 15 (6'2 190lbs.) which I believe is a factor for someone who is not familiar with recoil. Without any question, I can say that even the smallest framed guy or girl can learn to shoot a 7MM Mag. as it is not a terribly hard kicking round. I look at the 7MM Mag. as a great all around round for all but the Big Bears, Muskox, Bison and Elk at long distance (Elk are very tough animals). In reality, it will kill any animal in Michigan as it more gun than is required for any Michigan animal...except for maybe that once in a lifetime Black Bear...one can dream. 

I personally would recommed a .270 Winchester and if you need more power for another type of North American or Plains game hunting in the future then buy/upgrade to a .300 Weatherby Mag. when needed. But you will probably be ok with the 7MM-08 if that is the direction you are leaning.


----------



## sisu1 (Jan 24, 2005)

I also have to agree with the choice of the 7mm-08. I'm in the process of looking for one right now for my 13 yr. old son who weighs all of 98 lbs. He's shot one before and can more than handle the recoil with very little flinch (*everybody* fliches to some degree). As for the 7mm mag., if you could afford to buy only one rifle to hunt just about anything in North America with the exception of dangerous game. The 7mm mag. would be it.


----------



## deerslayer#1 (Nov 8, 2004)

got that right


----------



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

Lovemyrems: Either would be a fine choice for deer hunting here in Michigan. 7mm-08 Remington is popular with shillouette shooters because its the lowest recoiling round that reliably gets the job done. The 308 Winchester has a wide choice of ammunition available, but both are plentyful and common.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Don't forget about the .280 REM. I have it in a NEF handi-rifle and recoil is less than my .35 rem marlin. Lots of bullets to choose from and it can reach out and touch something at a looong ways. It is one of famous gun writers favorite caliber. Jim Carmichael has used 1 handload with 140 grain nosler partitions in Africa to take many of the large plains game there. There was an article about it in last months issue of outdoor life. The .280 is a necked down 30-06 and it is a very mild shooter i think. Even with Remingtons 165 Gr COre-lokt load at almost 2900fps it has very manageable recoil. It tend to shoot better without all the heavy recoil. Although i am used to it, i could do without it. Their are plenty of good factory loads if you don't handload. As far as i have seen the .280 is only about 100-200 fps off most 7 MAG loads.


----------



## lovemyrems (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the replys. I think I will get prolly a Rem m7 7mm/o8 for this coming deer season. Now if I can only find the deer.... What brand of scopes will do a good job and cost less than $200? LMR.


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

lovemyrems said:


> Thanks for all the replys. I think I will get prolly a Rem m7 7mm/o8 for this coming deer season. Now if I can only find the deer.... What brand of scopes will do a good job and cost less than $200? LMR.


i would be more conderned with the optics than the caliber. Under $200 is settng the bar really low. I wold recommend Zeiss to anyone but that is not realistic with $200. I tried a Bushnell Elite 3200 and was very impressed. I think it was less than $250. good luck. Seriously, I would be more concerned with getting good optics.


----------



## lovemyrems (Jan 16, 2005)

Good point. If you skimp in the glass its a pain in the....


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

www.Natchezss.com

They sell the Bushnell ELite 3200 3-9x40 for $179...you have to call to get the price. They also have the Burris Fullfield II 3-9x40 for $169. Both are very good values, imho, the best you'll do under $200. If you go with the Model 7, I would consider a smaller scope that better matches the rifle. I would go with a Nikon Monarch 2-7x32 or a Leupold VX II 2-7x32. These will match up with the nice light model 7 and will be plenty bright and offer plenty of magnification. They both can be had for around $250 if you shop around....both are quality glass.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I agree with Bwana, get the best optics you can afford. Having said that I know it can be tough when you are starting out. Remember the original poster is only 17. At least he doesn't have to worry about bi-focals and over-40 eyes like some of us!  

I usually use Leupold VX-III's in 3.5x10x40, a good quality scope that is not as expensive as zeiss or swarovski's. The VX-III will cost more than your price range, but Leupold does have some entry level scopes, including the "Rifleman" that is under $200. Cabelas has a 3x9x40 Rifleman for $199.99. Leupold has a good reputation and a lifetime warranty so I would not hesitate to try one.

I did put a Weaver Grand Slam 4.5x14x40 on my .270 last fall and was pleased with it. It had very good light transmission for a $250 scope.

I am also intrigued with the Mueller red dot scopes that have been mentioned in this forum. I like the idea of a lighted reticle since I hunt in a lot of low light conditions but frankly I am skeptical of the optical quality given the $150 price tag. I've just about decided to give one a try though, heck at that price it's worth the crap shoot. 

Btw, I finally picked up an Encore last week and I just ordered a center fire barrel for it this evening in, you guessed it, 7mm-08. I went with the special edition brown laminate/ stainless configuration and I must say it is a sweet rifle!
_______________________
Munsterlndr
Curmudgeon in Training


----------



## lovemyrems (Jan 16, 2005)

I saw the rem m700 ADL on walmart.com and my ? is will it hold up? I dont need looks or fancy stuff but I want a gun that will last. If I get a gun that is less $ then I can get better glass. Thanks again, LMR


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

The m700 adl is a no frills rifle but is decent quality and should hold up fine. It has a longer barrel and is heavier than the model 7 but that is about the only difference.

A couple of other budget rifles you may want to look at are the Savage 110 and the Weatherby Vanguard. Both are affordable, decent rifles and the savage has a reputation for out-of-the-box accuracy that far exceeds expectations given it's price.

The other thing to think about is looking on auction sights like Gunbroker.com, for a quality used rifle. For example I saw a used Savage 110 in .243 with a scope for around $250. There is a FFL transfer cost but this is usually under $30 so you will still come out ahead.

_______________________________________

Munsterlndr
Curmudgeon in Training


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

I'll second the Savage 110. A reliable rifle and the most accurate out-of-the box rifle you will likely ever find IMHO. Plus, you can get it with the Accutrigger. I wouldn't even consider anything else.


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

Munsterlndr said:


> A couple of other budget rifles you may want to look at are the Savage 110 and the Weatherby Vanguard. Both are affordable, decent rifles and the savage has a reputation for out-of-the-box accuracy that far exceeds expectations given it's price.


I have heard good things about the Weatherby vanguard. They adveretise it for $395 with great accuracy.


----------



## lovemyrems (Jan 16, 2005)

I was looking on the wallmart site and they have a savage hunter 11g for $394 w/o scope, a savage 10 with scope for $430, and a nice stainless 16fss w/o scope for $450. Is the scope any good on the gun with it? What about the other guns. I dont see a weatherbey in my price range in 7mm-08. This is so nice to have so many years of experince(sp) to help me. With out you guys I would be  Thank you so much. LMR


----------



## countryboy (Nov 9, 2000)

I've been using a 7-08 for about 4 yrs.My first one was a rem 788,I sold that last yr.and got a new Howa mountain rifle.I put a vx-11 2-7x32 on it.Last year, I took a buck & doe with it.Both were one shot kills.I'm really impressed with the 7-08, accurate & less recoil.


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

It's been a few years since I checked out their scopes (VERY cheap Simmons), but last time I checked they were really crappy. I would definatly take a look thru one before you paid any more for one with a scope. Very little eye relief on the ones I looked thru. Hopefuly now they put on a better scope.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

I know this thread is a couple of days old, but I just can't resist jumping in and talking up the 7-08. I love this gun. It is so versitile. Long range, reach out and touch somebody for coyote or varmint hunting and enough punch for even the biggest bruiser of Michigan whitetail. I have a NEF handi-rifle single shot that I just love. I would highly reccomend this gun for any youngster, the recoil is very managable. The advice that I was given when I bought this gun was if your wife hunts don't let her shoot this gun, because you will not get it back.

Does anyone know if there is a Savage 110 chambered in 7-08?

Dan


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The scopes on those Savage package guns are not very good. BUT, they are perfectly useable until you can afford to upgrade at a later date. I would also upgrade the scope rings and bases as well. They should get you through a season or two (or more), but an upgrade is almost mandatory. Those package guns will get you shooting immediately and thats a good thing...and those Savages are excellent shooters and are worthy of good quality glass. 

Thos scopes were made by simmons....basically the simmons red line models that sold on their own for about $40 or less. Bushnell may be makingthem now....most likely both Bushnell and Simmons are contracting scopes for that gun.


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

No they do not appear to make it in the 110 which is the package gun, but they do make it in the 11 series. Here is a link.

http://www.savagearms.com/11f.htm


----------



## sisu1 (Jan 24, 2005)

Bushnell for sure. I have an Elite 4200 on my .270 and I like it better than the Leopold Vx-III I just got. The 4200 is on the higher side but the 3200 sounds like it would fit the bill for you. You can buy a new 3X9X40, Bushnell 3200 Elite with "Rainguard" for under $200.00 on line. If you do buy at a dealer, they'll mount and boresight it for free. If you bring a scope, plan on spending at least $25.00. Good luck!


----------



## lovemyrems (Jan 16, 2005)

Dedge said:


> I would highly reccomend this gun for any youngster, the recoil is very managable. The advice that I was given when I bought this gun was if your wife hunts don't let her shoot this gun, because you will not get it back.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a Savage 110 chambered in 7-08?
> 
> Dan


I think the 110 is the long action and the10 is the short action. So no savage dose not have a 110 in 7mm_08 but they do have a 10 package. 

About letting the wife shoot that is part of why I am getting a gun with less kick. Just thinking ahead. Also I have a brother that will be shooting this gun in a few years.

If I can ask one more thing, would it be worth it to get the stainless and spend that much ($50) less on a scope. I want to keep it under $600 for the gun and scope. I want to get a used one but I havent seen any yet. I guess everyone that has one wants to keep it. Thanks again, LMR.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I would put the extra money into the scope instead of a stainless finish. Unless you are going to be hunting in extreme conditions like Alaska, the stainless is pretty much for show. Don't get me wrong, I love the way it looks and own a number of stainless weapons but it is mostly for aesthetic reasons not practical ones. The only place I would really suggest spending the money on a stainless barrel instead of a blued one would be in the case of a muzzleloader. Then the ease of cleaning justifies it. Just wipe down your blued barrel, after being out in the field with a lightly oiled rag , and it will last forever. 

_____________________________

Munsterlndr
Curmudgeon in Training


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

Oops, lovemyrems is right. It was right in front of my face. Sorry about that. Didn't mean to give out bad information. Must have had a brain fart 

Here is a direct link:

http://www.savagearms.com/10gxp3.htm


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

I am with Munsterlndr on this one. Put the extra money on a scope. And yes they seem to be very hard to find used. But on the investment side that is a good thing because nobody wants to get rid of them.

Thanks for the info on savages. I love my handi-rifle, and am glad that I started hunting using a single shot. It really forces you to be patient enough for a good shot. but I think I am going to go for a bolt action this year. Actually a bow this year, and a bolt action next year.

Hope you find one,
Dan


----------



## hoytman (Jan 10, 2005)

The 308 is good for 200lb deer out to 300 yrds or so while the 7mm 08 is not rated nearly that far on a deer that size. I picked the 308 after learning that fact. I got the info from an online article written by I think Chuck Hawks? I have the info at home. Listed are calibers and the distances the calibers are good on different size big game. Based on foot pounds of energy, sectional density and other factors. So just in case I get that 300 yrd shot at a huge buck it's 308 for me over the 7mm 08.
Rick


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

hoytman said:


> The 308 is good for 200lb deer out to 300 yrds or so while the 7mm 08 is not rated nearly that far on a deer that size. I picked the 308 after learning that fact. I got the info from an online article written by I think Chuck Hawks? I have the info at home. Listed are calibers and the distances the calibers are good on different size big game. Based on foot pounds of energy, sectional density and other factors. So just in case I get that 300 yrd shot at a huge buck it's 308 for me over the 7mm 08.
> Rick


Have to disagree with you on this one. The 7mm-08 has plenty of energy at 300 yards to take a large deer. Here is the data according to Gun Digest

7mm-08 140 gr. = 1,490 ft. lbs of energy, velocity 2,189 at 300 yds. 
I used the 140 gr. load since this is the most effective bullet weight for this 
caliber.

.308 165 gr. = 1,411 ft. lbs of energy, velocity 1,963 at 300 yds. 
Again I used the most effective bullet weight for this cartridge.

If you want to make the comparison with almost the same bullet weights then you get:

308 150 gr. = 1,344 ft. lbs at 300 yds. velocity 2,009
7mm-08 154 gr. = 1,548 ft. lbs at 300 yds. velocity 2,128

Any way you slice it the 7mm-08 has plenty of knockdown power to take a large deer at 300 yards. It stands to reason since the two cartridges are almost identical. It's the same case with the same powder capacity, it's just one has a .30 caliber neck and the other a .28 caliber neck. 

IMHO, the 7mm-08 is probably the perfect whitetail cartridge.
____________________________
Munsterlndr
Curmudgeon in Training


----------



## lovemyrems (Jan 16, 2005)

I dont think I am going to be taking a 300yd shot so wether the 308 or 7mm-08 is better at that range dosen't matter to me. Thanks any how. Now one more Q. If I have to use the sights that come on the gun when I get it should I get the one with the cheep scope or with iron sights? The reason I ask is I dont have as much to spend as I thought.  Thanks. LMR


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

lovemyrems said:


> Now one more Q. If I have to use the sights that come on the gun when I get it should I get the one with the cheep scope or with iron sights? The reason I ask is I dont have as much to spend as I thought.  Thanks. LMR


this is a personal question :lol: but only one that you can answer. How is your vision? I would personally go with the iron sights and upgrade to a reasonably good scope when financially possible.


----------



## sisu1 (Jan 24, 2005)

Can't beat a Tikka T3 Lite in 7mm-08. Currently the best rifle for under $500 chambered with the ultimate deer cartridge. IMHO


----------

